# Use this No. when apps want contact details !!



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bit in the paper today about how to combat websites where you have to input your phone number and wont let you proceed until you do, so they can then pester you in the future.

Rather than put your own number in enter 0333 88 88 88 88

(if the website wont accept the full number just drop the last 8 ) 

This goes to a recorded message "Truecall38 is handling my calls, I prefer not to be contacted by phone"

Worth a try !!!!

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Andy

I give them my Polish mobile number - no calls.:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

This year our landline handset started to fail and the "Caller Display" screen died, all after many years good service. We replaced it with a set of new BT phones, including for "Call Guardian" as standard. The box said it would stop *up to* 100% of nuisance calls.

After some months use, we've found that the hand works exactly as promised. Unknown numbers have to "Announce" who they are or the system doesn't let them through. (Known and accepted numbers are able to phone us direct.)

The result is that we no longer receive any nuisance calls - Absolutely brilliant!!!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

What number is it Geoff????:wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

EJB said:


> What number is it Geoff????:wink2:


Don't be a 'nuisance' Ted:laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I just give them Tugboats number, especially if its a dodgy site Im on.  Keeps him occupied.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I've met some nice people, Barry!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I've met some nice people, Barry!!!


Yeah but most of them came from www.bigsailorboys.com if your honest.


----------

